# Elk Unit Info



## bigsky2 (Dec 15, 2016)

I have been looking into my draw odds for Utah permits as a nonresident with 6 points. The only criteria I put on my search was 5% or greater odds. Here are some of the units that fit that criteria:

Cache, Meadowville:
Early rifle - 16%
Later rifle - 100%

Cache, North:
Early rifle - 5.6%
Late rifle - 15%
Cache, South:

Muzzy - 12%
Late rifle - 12%

Central Mtns, Nebo:
Muzzy - 12%

La Sal:
Late rifle - 11%

Nine Mile, Anthro:
Early rifle - 5%
Late rifle - 13%

Paunsaugant:
Early rifle - 11%
Late rifle - 9.4%

Wasatch:
Late rifle - 9.4%

West Desert, Deep Creek:
Late rifle - 9%

It also looks like I could have a good chance of drawing the Oquirrh Stansbury early rifle tag.

I noticed in a lot of these units the odds of drawing a late rifle tag are better than an archery tag. What is the reason for this?
I love archery hunting, but I have mainly been looking at rifle tags, because I can archery hunt every year in my home state. If you guys think I could have an awesome archery hunt somewhere I would be open to that too. I am in good shape so getting away from roads wont be an issue. Can anyone offer some info on these units?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Couple of things, the units where the late tags are easier than the archery tags--there is a reason. Elk as you know migrate a lot from summer to winter. Between weather locking you out of the productive areas, and in some cases the elk completely leaving the unit most years by the time the late rifle rolls in you can be very frustrated. 

I seem to recall you mentioning elsewhere that you are wanting to hunt Utah because of the better trophy quality compared to Montana. With a couple exceptions on your identified list, I would wager on those particular tags you could produce the same or better trophy quality in Montana. 

Another thing to keep in mind is access. The Cache units have good numbers of elk, and several nice bulls come off them every year--but there is very little public land. The Nine Mile unit is a fantastic piece of country--but the elk herd has not been that great for quite some time now, and again public land is very limited--especially where the elk are in the late season. We just sold our family property in this area as it is just not worth hunting.

Central Mtns Nebo--can be really good, but the best parts of the unit during the early fall are heavily private in my understanding, but goofyelk might disagree and I'd listen if he did very carefully. 

La Sal late hunt: this is a very challenging hunt due to migrating elk, inaccessible conditions, and private land--but the biggest part is you have to hunt the bulls in the pinions this time of year and that is just plain hard. Visibility at 50 yards or less can make it almost impossible to find elk without being very familiar with what they do in the area. 

Paunsaguant is similar to La Sal, but with more private land and weaker genetics. 

Wasatch late rifle is probably the one on that list that I would choose if I had to, but I wouldn't expect a 350" bull or an easy hunt if I didn't have the time to scout and learn the area before hand.

And seriously, this isn't internet BS about scaring people from a unit. Forget the Oquirrh/Stansbury elk hunt if you want to see elk and possibly shoot a decent bull.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Cache -Meadowville
99% private. You will pay some pretty hefty coin for access to the private.
Cache -North
Possibly the lowest success rates of any of the LE areas of the state.
Cache -South
Muzzy can be good for 280- 310 type bulls but there a few nice ones every year.
Late Rifle - access can be a problem as a lot of the access gates close 11/15


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

If you are looking at any LE unit in Utah that is "easy" to draw, there is a reason for that. There are no secret units that nobody knows about out there for LE elk. 

At 6 points you are still a ways out. I still would say late Wasatch is your best bet for both a decent bull and not having to wait 10+ years to draw it. Other units that I would personally want to hunt are a LONG way off for you, unless you get very lucky. But you are still about ~6 or 7 years away from the Wasatch late tag as well.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

IF you want a chance at a trophy quality bull and you want a good chance at drawing with 6 points, pick an LE archery hunt. Your chances of harvesting a trophy with your bow would be much higher on a quality unit than it would be on one of the units you listed above.


----------



## bigsky2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. Looking at archery units, I am still a long ways out for most units, but if I am going to have a chance I might as well be applying for somewhere that would be a quality hunt. If I am going to go the archery route I would want to hunt a unit with good numbers of 330+ bulls. I didn't include any units with 1% or lower odds. Here is what I came up with. Any input on the following units is appreciated.

Central Mtns, Manti - 5% draw odds, 18:100 bull to cows 31% success 

La Sal - 5.8% draw odds, 39:100 bull to cow, 27% success

Panguitch Lake - 2.7% draw odds, 29:100 bull to cow, 22% success

Plateau, Fish Lake - 4.3% draw odds, 10:100 bull to cow, 29% success

Wasatch - 16% draw odds, 32:100 bull to cow, 31% success

North Slope, Three Corners - 4% odds, 40% success


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I get your position of having slightly better odds in the years you know you are outside the bonus pool. However, since you do not have knowledge of a given unit, is it really that much worse to have a 1% chance versus a 5% chance? Say you apply to a unit where you have a fart's chance in the wind but if you draw you would truly get the type of hunt you are hoping for with +350" bulls, is that really less preferable to having a snow ball's chance in LA of drawing out and chasing 300-330" bulls? Either way you are unlikely to draw, and nothing says you can't switch to a different strategy/outcome later on. Personally, until I was looking at +90% likelihood of drawing I would be hanging my hat on drawing a REALLy cool tag in the luck of the draw.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Of all the unit/hunts you've posted here sky2,

The muzzy hunt on Nebo is the best right now.

And here's another thing About the Nebo NR muzzy tag, there's ONLY ONE!

No bonus permit, strait out random draw,
And only 13 NR's applied for it last year.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Your percentages don't mean anything, when it is all said and done. You're chances are either really bad or worse for drawing a tag until you are in the top bonus point pool for a respective tag. 

So I'd be looking at the bonus point level it takes to draw the tag, not the percentage of drawing. 

The Nebo muzzy tag would be awesome, but without a bonus tag, you're just in it like everyone else. I think johnnycake is right in that until you get to the top point pool of the unit you want to hunt, why not go big and go after one of the top units?


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Great elk thread. Tagging this for future reference.


----------



## bigsky2 (Dec 15, 2016)

goofy elk, why do you suggest the Nebo muzzy hunt? It looks like the unit is about 50% private land.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

bigsky2 said:


> goofy elk, why do you suggest the Nebo muzzy hunt? It looks like the unit is about 50% private land.


I had that tag this past year. A huge portion of the bulls were really low elevation, and as stated primarily on private lands. I saw a huge percentage of busted up bulls too, got really lucky with the bull I got though.

If you see a draw unit with few people putting in for... there is usually a really good reason why.

-DallanC


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

bigsky2 said:


> goofy elk, why do you suggest the Nebo muzzy hunt? It looks like the unit is about 50% private land.


Even with the private land issues,
The Nebo muzzy tag smokes all the other hunts you've listed on this thread.

Some things to consider,
Utah's archery hunt pretty much ends before the rut begins.

Even with this years later hunt dates,
The rut really didn't bust loose till the ML hunt, and continued into the GS hunt,

The late rifle hunts you listed are very,very, difficult.
I now a guy that had the late season rifle tag on the SW desert this year,
hunted 6 days and never saw an elk!

And the Wasatch?
It was one of my favorite units 10 years ago,
Now, It's close to the bottom on my list.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

On your last group of elk units, i would pick Manti Central Mtns. Why? Largest elk herd in the state, and good numbers of 310-330 bulls. Due to numbers, it also has more NR tags to give out. Would be a fun hunt if you drew, and not something you have to wait 14-15 years to draw (muzzy) and longer for rifle.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

If I were in your shoes, I would be looking at putting in for either the Dutton unit or the Fish Lake unit. The Fish Lake unit has more elk, but you would probably have a better chance at finding a trophy bull on the Dutton. The Dutton can be a difficult hunt with difficult terrain for archery hunters, but it is a great unit.

Personally, I like that the bow hunt is not in the rut. Unlike many, I believe the early dates make hunting bulls a bit easier with a bow. True, calling them in can be a challenge because they are not fully rutting, but they are really apt to use the same wallows habitually. Some scouting before or even during the hunt can lead you to really good ambush opportunities over water or wallows.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Bigsky,
If you go the archery route, I would advise hiring a guide,
( Yes, I'm a licensed guide in Utah )

Here is why,
It takes time to learn these units.
To come in with zero experience in Utah, and little or no time to scout, 
These archery hunts are beyond tough.

It takes weeks, months, even years to learn , and set up on water/wallows that produce.
And you really need to have treestands and blinds set up well in advance of the hunt.

I've guided NR archery elk hunters on the Manti, Fishlake, And the Dutton, with an 80%
success rate.----------That said,
I had the LE archery Manti bull permit this year, I went empty on my 2016 hunt.
Mostly because I was focusing on one particular bull, and passed some opportunity's.
But it was tough, almost NO bugle/rut activity until the last day and a half.......


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

You've gotten some good advice here. I was in your shoes a few years ago and did lots of research too. In addition to drawing odds and public land access, you need to look at several years worth of harvest statistics. What I did also was to sit down and ask myself a couple of questions. What size of bull would I be happy with? How many years am I willing to wait for a tag? What weapon do I want to use? 

Once I answered those questions I decided I would focus on a late rifle hunt on a "second tier" unit. I drew the late Wasatch tag this year with 12 NR points. Bonus tags went to 14 and 13 points with 4 of the 6 12 point holders getting tags: 2 bonus and 2 random. I knew I wouldn't be chasing 380 bulls on the Wasatch but I wanted a hunt where I would have a decent chance at a good 6x6. I had a great hunt, seeing lots of bulls and taking a 320" 6x6 on the fourth day. Everybody wants a 350" bull but let me tell you, when I saw my bull it was kill mode engaged!


----------

